# One More Night



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a serious love/hate relationship with this Maroon 5 song. It is on the radio every 10 minutes. 

I love the tune- it is fun and has a great beat. 

BUT- it is clearly about an affair and I keep triggering when I hear it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

One of my favourite Bon Jovi songs, "Damned" is about an affair. It's horrible when you start getting into it then realise what it's about...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Ughh....I liked it and now sick of it. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

slater said:


> I have a serious love/hate relationship with this Maroon 5 song. It is on the radio every 10 minutes.
> 
> I love the tune- it is fun and has a great beat.
> 
> ...


I really dig the song too, but I've never listened to the words enough to gather what it was about. I do that a lot with songs - I more listen to the sound of it instead of the lyrics. I guess that served me well with this one!


----------



## pocket (Oct 24, 2012)

slater said:


> I have a serious love/hate relationship with this Maroon 5 song. It is on the radio every 10 minutes.
> 
> I love the tune- it is fun and has a great beat.
> 
> ...


 :iagree:
I've always liked Maroon 5 but I'd never noticed how many of their songs were about affairs until this year. Wake Up Call is another "good" one.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

slater said:


> I have a serious love/hate relationship with this Maroon 5 song. It is on the radio every 10 minutes.
> 
> I love the tune- it is fun and has a great beat.
> 
> ...


Love the song too but never thought about it being about an affaird, knew it was about "one more night" but didnt notice where it was refering to either of them having a SO. Gonna have to listen again now.

I have gotten to where I hate shows I used to love, movies, etc because they involve scum bag cheaters! Its sad how everything you like is affected by cheating once it happens to you!


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Maroon 5 - "One More Night" | Velodyne Blog

Not about cheating. If that was the case, as soon as it came on my wife's CD player I would eject and toss it out the window.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

saw the vid. It has little to do with the song. Oh well- my interpretation may be tainted. To me it sounds like the story of a guy who is cheating but in love with his OW, he feels "guily as hell" the next day but can't get her out of his mind. He knows he should quit her, but he needs her "one more night".


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you tried listening to a different station? 
Or maybe buying a CD? 

Might I suggest the Script?


Kinda reminded me of something. 
School dance. The girl I really liked and wanted to take went with someone else. Had to take some slvt...should've left her at the dance with the football player.....
But I remember driving home after I dropped my waste of a date off, and hearing on the radio Mr. Brightside. 

And the lyrics haunted me. Mental images, pain. 
If you guys don't know the lyrics (generational gap here probably), here is the chorus:



> It started out with a kiss,
> How did it end up like this, it was only a kiss
> It was only a kiss!
> 
> ...


Listen to that all the way home. 
Not one of my happier life moments...


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> Have you tried listening to a different station?
> Or maybe buying a CD?
> 
> Might I suggest the Script?


Is this comment directed to me....

If so my answer is ;
I can easily avoid the song. That isn;t the problem. The problem I like the song, hate the lyrics. I just put this out there.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

My entire family is ashamed that I actually like Adam Levine's voice. I'm unabashed, though. It is what it is .

I don't think this particular song is about an affair, so much as this guy's obsession. There are many possible reasons that he should just give her up.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I just listened to it again on Spotify. I think it's about a guy who is with a woman who he knows isn't good for him, and he isn't good for her either. They fight, etc, but he keeps getting drawn back to her. 

I don't think it's about infidelity at all, but what this thread explores, is that once you are a victim of this terrible thing, you are tainted, and see it everywhere, even where it's not.


----------



## Weary (Oct 25, 2012)

huh and here I thought it was about a failing relationship where the makeup sex was great...


Edit: Re-listened to it and I still get the same impression as I had before.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A song that really, really triggered me was by Rialto: "Monday Morning 5:19"


----------

